# Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (slow build)



## 83Coupe (Dec 4, 2004)

So, I just started getting some parts together to do a ITB/SEM swap onto my Scirocco 16v *PARTS CAR*. 
The Scirocco has a 1992 9a 2.0 block & head with all the original 1988 Scirocco 1.8 16v accessories.
I plan to complete this ITB/SEM setup in the scirocco before I swap the entire engine, transmission, wiring ect... into my 83 Jetta. 
The plan is, while I'm working on the body of the Jetta, sort out, test & tune the drive-train in the Scirocco. 
This should make for a quick Drive-train/Interior swap when both cars are ready. 
*I DO NOT EXPECT TO COMPLETE THIS CONVERSION QUICKLY, HOWEVER I DO EXPECT IT TO BE DETAILED AND COMPLETE*
_(I Still have more to learn about Megasquirt & ITB's, I hope most of this can be done in this thread)_
_I have a slightly better then basic understanding of how to do this but I'm way off of knowing all the details_
*Firts time using ITB's and SEM's so feel free to help.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 
List of parts still needed:*_ (with part numbers or links) 
(1) Digifant Injector Cups (holders) Part# 037 133 555A
(2) Ect..._
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*List of parts collected so far w/Prices & Pics:* 
_(as I collect the additional parts needed I will list them here)_ 

(1)* 1991 Gli 16v 42mm Lower intake manifold  $20 (to cut, clean & replace the Scirocco's 40mm)
*








(2)* 2002 Gti 1.8t Fuel rail with injectors & FPR $61*








(3)* 2001 Suzuki Hayabusa Throttle bodies W/Injectors $167*











_Modified by 83Coupe at 2:02 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (83Coupe)*

i am slowly doing the same thing, when i get some time i will share with you the things i have figured out.
keep up with the post


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (vwjunkie42)*

the coupe will be defintely mag worthy when its done, i cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (2mAn)*

i know it says slow build, but i need an update!


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

im gathering the same parts


----------



## DumpdDirTEEDubZ (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (akabigmike2)*

first timer here too im itb and ms a 2L 16v in a mk2 coupe im like a lost pup lol


----------



## 83Coupe (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (DumpdDirTEEDubZ)*

*SMALL UPDATE:*
_Sorry I haven't updated in a while. Well here is a little taste of what's new._
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
I cut the lower stock runners down with a hack saw by hand. I wouldn't suggest doing this unless you have a Strong arm and about 45 mins. 
Next, I media blasted the freshly cut part inside and out. 
I'm now looking for a good machine shop to plane them down to the top of the injector holders. After that's finished hold on to you hats! the new runners will be machine and welded on for a factory/custom style finish.








_Looks OK so far I guess._


_Modified by 83Coupe at 2:39 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

Wouldn't it have saved you 45mins if you let the machine shop do it all in one process.


----------



## Funkatollah Insaney (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (relmonte)*

^^^^Nice Sig; Stealin the show like a criminal. Clearin all the mucus out your grill like Benedryl.
Do you want to take it down to the injector bosses? Where are you going to weld to, the injector boss? I fyouleave a littel lip, then you'd be able to weld and finish it out much easier.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (83Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83Coupe* »_ I wouldn't suggest doing this unless you have a Strong arm and about 45 mins. 


i lol'd


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (syracusegli)*

The one I did, I left about 3/8" lip on there. Worked out nice, key is getting it on plane with the flange.


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

keepin an eye on this one.....


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (83Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83Coupe* »_
I cut the lower stock runners down with a hack saw by hand. I wouldn't suggest doing this unless you have a Strong arm and about 45 mins. 


I'll probably get flamed for even suggesting this but for future reference, a table saw with a carbide tipped blade makes real quick work of cast aluminium but good personal protection, long sleeves, face shield etc. is essential, the chips are sharp and they go everywhere.


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (83Coupe)*

this is what i have put together....








mani cut and trimed








intake runners polished








silicon hoses 
















megasquirt ecu built and tested







i hope i will get it all in soon. getting a new shell and then it will all come together


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (vwjunkie42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjunkie42* »_







i hope i will get it all in soon. getting a new shell and then it will all come together

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
a new shell?







too much rust?


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (erevlydeux)*

Very cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope the parts collecting is going well for you and you keep this thread updated.


----------



## dubinprogress (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Aladinsane07)*

Ill be watching this one... I think this is my next project too...


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (83Coupe)*

my setup is red to bolt to the car... it should all happen in the next few weeks


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (83Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83Coupe* »_(3)* 2001 Suzuki Hayabusa Throttle bodies W/Injectors $167*


I guess I got my TBs before everyone started buying them up cause I didn't pay nearly that much for mine. Course they are sitting in a crate with a cut lower manifold just waiting for me to have time.


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (Eric16v)*

Looks like a killer project. Looking forward to hearing all about the finished product. I'm also collecting parts for my upcoming ITB/SEM swap.


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (brownhound)*

bump on this thread, sorry
I have a 2.0L that I'm building as we speak and I want to figure out my ITB + MS stuff and be able to throw them on as soon as spring starts.
I don't know nearly enough about either and this thread is the closest I've found to useful information, the fact that pretty much all of you guys are using 2.0 16v's is a little more comforting, too.







awesome set-up's, guys!


----------



## vwbull23 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (83Coupe)*

where did u get that water neck


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (vwbull23)*

mine ran yesterday


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (vwjunkie42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjunkie42* »_mine ran yesterday









waht are you running for fuel management?


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (Tekron for president)*

ms2 v3 running fuel and spark


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (vwbull23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbull23* »_where did u get that water neck

That's a TWM water neck.


----------



## JDavidson (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (frechem)*

wow, this makes me so envious, i wanna do this.


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_Looks like a killer project. Looking forward to hearing all about the finished product. I'm also collecting parts for my upcoming ITB/SEM swap.









WOW, this parts pile is enviable. Build thread of your own?


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Part collecting for ITB's & SEM on a 16v (Aladinsane07)*

finished


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Very nice.
Where did you get the vacuum block from?


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

made it


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (vwjunkie42)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

